# Alexis Ajinca



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Pels signed Alexis Ajinca and he made his debut last night at Portland. I didn't/don't really think this signing is anything to get excited about but he made a positive impact in this game. Just about 17 minutes and he had 11 rebs. He also was called for 5 fouls though.

http://www.nba.com/pelicans/blog/alexis-ajinca-returns-nba-pelicans-122013


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

He had a very sneaky assist in that game that I was impressed by. I didn't realize Ajinca could pass like that.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

^^ I remember the pass you're talking about. It was nice indeed.

*Alexis Ajinca impresses in debut with Pelicans*





> PORTLAND – It was just one game and a mere 17 minutes on the floor Saturday, but that was all 7-foot-2 New Orleans center Alexis Ajinca needed to persuade Anthony Davis that Ajinca will make an impact in his new Pelicans uniform.
> 
> Ajinca, only four days removed from playing in a Euroleague game and just one day after officially signing with the Pelicans, authored an impressive debut against the Trail Blazers, grabbing a career-high 11 rebounds off the bench. He also showed above-average ball skills, particularly for a 7-footer, making a few crafty passes to brand-new teammates (though he was officially credited with just one assist).
> 
> “He’s going to be good for us,” Davis said. “He’s 7-2 and can rebound the ball, score down low, run the floor and is a big presence in the paint.”


http://www.nba.com/pelicans/blog/alexis-ajinca-impresses-debut-pelicans-122213


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)




----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Do you realize Jamel picked you as Moderator of the Month?

http://www.basketballforum.com/ever.../536041-moderator-month-girllovesthegame.html


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I see that! That's cool. I wanna try to come in and do more.


----------

